# Pyrography Ceremonial Mask



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

Since Lumberjocks does not yet have a forum for wood burning I thought I would post here that I am working on a new step-by-step pyrography project, Ceremonial Mask, on my blog at LSIrish.com.

Of course there is a free pattern that you can use in any craft … especially relief wood carving.

So, I hope you stop by and say Hi.

Lora Irish


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

nice, LS, I'm amazed with people who can do shading on wood burning. I tried it years ago and it looked like "paint by numbers" in the second grade!

peace, T


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Holy Cow that is some nice burning! Neat site you have also. I'll be back to it when I have more time. Got it bookmarked.


----------



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

Tommy, I hope you will try it again. There are some great, and very inexpensive temperature control tools today like the Versa-Tool that really make all the difference in the world.

Paul - AHHH! how very, very nice of you!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

That's really awesome work


----------



## facecarver (Oct 24, 2013)

Your the best !!!!


----------



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

Monte and Dennis - you are both so kind, thank you!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Susan, this is a beautiful wood burning and I love the pattern. Thanks for posting.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey Charles!!! How'ya doin'? Thank you, if you carve the pattern I'd love to see it.


----------

